# 20 x 30 deck



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Building a deck over a drop off that drops down about 20 feet over a 30 ft run . I have a 2.5 cca treatment on my poles . I have heard that concrete will promote rot . Just wanted to get some opinions . What would the benefit be . Going to have a lot of X bracing so it's not going to move.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you embedding the poles in concrete or resting on top of it? If you are embedding, make the concrete domed so water doesn't pool around the pole...that is one of the reasons they rot quicker. 

If you are resting on top of concrete, go to one of the big box stores and buy the galvanized pieces that embeds in concrete and bolts to the pole. They are in the lumber section and you will understand what I am talking about when you see them.

Or search for this on google and you will see pictures: "bolting 4x4 to concrete


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i was told it was the calcium chlorite(?) that caused it to eat off or rot at level where it came out of ground. I had my pilings wrapped with tar paper up about a foot above where concrete would end and came back and trimmed off level with utility knife . so far no visible signs of decay after 15 yrs.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I domed my fence and deck posts as GT mentioned and they've been good for 30+ years. No problem with rot.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

GT11 said:


> Are you embedding the poles in concrete or resting on top of it? If you are embedding, make the concrete domed so water doesn't pool around the pole...that is one of the reasons they rot quicker.
> 
> If you are resting on top of concrete, go to one of the big box stores and buy the galvanized pieces that embeds in concrete and bolts to the pole. They are in the lumber section and you will understand what I am talking about when you see them.
> 
> Or search for this on google and you will see pictures: "bolting 4x4 to concrete


Which method provides better structural integrity? embedding post into concrete or using galvanized footing.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If they are both done correctly, both methods will provide adequate support. Initially, burying the post in the concrete is probably stronger but since they will tend to stay more wet in the concrete, they could deteriorate faster. I prefer using the galvanized fasteners on the top and bottom because you have a better chance of getting it right and you are able to easily replace a post if you need to make a change or have an issue with one of the post. 

I tend to over build, so if you look at my master suite and garage addition, you will see that I used hurricane straps instead of just toe nailing and you will also see the galvanized pieces I used to attach the column for the outdoor kitchen (at least I think I included a picture).


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

For your height requirement I would seriously look at a galvanized steel base.

John


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

jtburf said:


> For your height requirement I would seriously look at a galvanized steel base.
> 
> John


Yep you are right . The river floated 3 of the 4 poles up about a ft so tearing it down and starting over one of these days . But for now got a flooded camp house to deal with . Probably go with 4" pipe . Thanks for the info.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

GT11 said:


> If they are both done correctly, both methods will provide adequate support. Initially, burying the post in the concrete is probably stronger but since they will tend to stay more wet in the concrete, they could deteriorate faster. I prefer using the galvanized fasteners on the top and bottom because you have a better chance of getting it right and you are able to easily replace a post if you need to make a change or have an issue with one of the post.
> 
> I tend to over build, so if you look at my master suite and garage addition, you will see that I used hurricane straps instead of just toe nailing and you will also see the galvanized pieces I used to attach the column for the outdoor kitchen (at least I think I included a picture).


How do you deal with it when it is the galvanized fastener itself corrodes. How do you replace it?


----------

